# Weekend Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

This is a short report due lots of shorts in the lines.. I swear every 14 inch kitty had out for my baits this weekend. 
Saturday lost a big one half way in. First bite and only big fish this weekend on...Did get one nice one on Saturday. 









But had a blast with a fun crew. 

Sunday was the wild bunch for the third year and it was fun. But again the dinks kept beating my baits including this whiskerless striped catfish. 









Fishing was off this weekend but the humor was not.. Laughed so hard tears came out.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

thanks for the report...my biggest cat was 5-6 in lake whitehurst as a kid...they sure do taste good...


----------

